# Starting up Need help on specifics



## IrriPro (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello, Im looking to start doing my own Commercial/Residential Irrigation Installs and Repairs. I am planning to get my C-27 License Eventually but for now id like to get started with smaller jobs for the time being. Im in CA. I hear $500 or less requires no C-27, is this accurate? What exactly do i need to be Legal for small jobs? Any further info you need about my plans / scope of work let me know. 

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## IrriPro (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

From the CSLB web site:

*Basic Facts About Contracting in CaliforniaAnyone performing construction work in California that totals $500 dollars or more in labor and materials must be licensed by CSLB. *


----------



## IrriPro (Apr 7, 2013)

So that is correct about the $500 maximum. Thats good. So bassically i just need my bussiness license and im good? Is liability insurance still required or recommended? Theres always that chance you hit bubbas re routing of the gas line through the lawn.


----------



## IrriPro (Apr 7, 2013)

Also what defines $500 per job? Is $500 worth of work on the front yard one week, then a seperate job of $500 worth of work next week on the back yard acceptable? It is per job right? Not per tax year or something?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

It is per job. It is not permissable to break down a job in to pieces to stay in the $500 limit.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Until you get licensed you will always be irriam instead of irripro.


----------



## IrriPro (Apr 7, 2013)

Understood. Now i really lack in the legal arena. Whats my first step here? Go get a bussiness license? 

My plans are to do the under $500 jobs and within 6-12 month obtain my license and start pushing for the large new install jobs. I have a couple guys id like to train on the smaller jobs so it will work well to start small.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't forget Workers Comp Insurance....:thumbsup:

and your share of the payroll burden...


----------



## IrriPro (Apr 7, 2013)

@ Metro, ive been paid to work on, install and repair highend systems on a commercial level for several years. Paid = profession. My ultimate goal is to be licensed but ill gladly put my skillset up against anyone without a state paper saying im capable.


----------



## IrriPro (Apr 7, 2013)

@Griz, my share of payroll burden? Also cant i hire guys as private contractors and 10-99 them instead of having them be my employee?


----------



## IrriPro (Apr 7, 2013)

Im partly doing this because i repair the work of the guys who are licensed to do this stuff. They make so many small design mistakes. If the work they are doing is making them money then why cant i? I can do a better job at the same cost.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

IrriPro said:


> @Griz, my share of payroll burden? Also cant i hire guys as private contractors and 10-99 them instead of having them be my employee?


Not if you want to stay out of trouble with IRS.

You need to study up the business end of things. Going into business without knowing the basics, is just as stupid as a hamburger flipper waking up one morning and deciding to go into the Commercial Landscape business.

You're online already, go to the cslb website, and read up on what is legal and what its not. www.cslb.ca.gov

Then go to www.amazon.com and get some small business books. 

Going into businees without business knowledge is no different tnan going into a trade without trade knowledge. That's why most Contractors fail. Good tradesmen, bad businessmen.


----------



## IrriPro (Apr 7, 2013)

Excellent ATC thanks.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I highly recommend the book, "Running a Successful Construction Company," by David Gerstel. :thumbsup:


----------



## IrriPro (Apr 7, 2013)

Great thanks


----------



## IrriPro (Apr 7, 2013)

So i just sent in my Application for my Contractors License. I also shelled out some bucks for a class to ensure i pass the tests. The only one id have issue with is the Legal test. So i should be Legit in about a month or two.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Top two reasons why contracting businesses fail within 3 years.
-Not charging enough.
-Inadequate business systems in place.

Go get some help from a business consultant or team up with someone that understands the business-side of the business.

For just $4.99 there are many business gems in this book www.startcontractor.biz

Good luck to you.


----------



## kellanv (Aug 8, 2013)

I want to chime in here and add to some of the good advice already given here: 

With very small jobs and some sort of hired labor you have to do a very large volume of work at low margin to stay afloat. We dont have the same regs as in California but your marketing/workload would have to be stellar in order to make up for the operational costs of the business at under $500 per job.

I would strongly suggest making the investment to not be limited to that business model because from our experience it can be the hardest to maintain.


----------

